

How to make your original vision and beta product resonate with users - mattfrench

I am wondering how startups in the past have marketed "in store" apps/software.  By "in store" I mean, startups that are creating products that are used/bought by businesses, but also revolve around having the customers of those businesses as users of the app/software.  How or what are some successful marketing plays that get the original vision of the founders across to users in a great way so they immediately see a need to use this product when introduced to it at a business owners establishment?
======
pedalpete
Can you give an example of a company that has done this? I'm not sure i"m
understanding what sort of business has bought software to be used by their
customers.

Do you mean something like opentable?

~~~
mattfrench
I should have clarified it better, my apologies. But yes, OpenTable is a very
good example. Restaurants pay to use the software, but do receive any value
from using OpenTable unless they market it to their customers that the
restaurant uses OpenTable and allows patrons to make reservations online.

